# Radio sin sonido en la banda FM



## lleonver (Dic 24, 2012)

Saludos compañeros
e encuentro con un minicomponente AIWA modelo NSX-AJ205, el cual no daba señal en la banda FM. Revisando encontre que el transistor KRA107S que activa la banda FM, estaba en corto, luego de reemplazarlo obtuve audio en FM pero con distorcion, por lo cual me fui la bobina L905 para encontrar la correcta sintonia pero no puede girar su centro porque estaba dañado, rajado.
Si alguien sabe el valor de la bobina en cuestion o cual debo colocar en su reemplazo se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 24, 2012)

Hola Ileonver,segun el diagrama la L905 no tiene nucleo ajustable(sin nucleo).Es  probable que haya sido mal intervenida( o bien si lo lleva y fue un error de impresion),entonces,extrae la L905 del impreso y con una herramienta o calibrador plastico desvincula - cuidadosamente - ese nucleo y pruebala sin el...¿Disminuyo notablemente la distorsion?
Si la falla se mantiene,entonces,si ella es ajustable y procede a revisar en tu material "en deshuese"algun nucleo que se ajuste a ella en funcion de su "ferreteria y montaje".
Si estoy en un error,por favor,corrigeme...pero,no se observa lo ant.menc.-


----------



## miguelus (Dic 24, 2012)

La distorsión en los receptores de FM suele ser por un mal ajuste del Discriminador, también llamado "Detector de Cuadratura" de hecho el ajuste de este elemento se realiza para obtener la mínima distorsión en audio.
Hay dos tipos de Detectores de cuadratura, uno por medio de una Bobina y el otro es por medio de un Resonador Cerámico. La bobina es ajustable pero el resonador no lo es.
No hay que  confundir el Filtro Cerámico de F.I (suele tener tres Pines) con el Filtro del Discriminador tiene dos Pines.
Todos los demás ajustes de la cadena de F.I.  se realizan a máximo "soplo".
Si sospechas que esa Bobina está deteriorada, la puedes cambiar por otra recuperada de cualquier Receptor en desuso, todo es seguir el circuito y fácilmente se deduce cuál es la Bobina (Transformador del Mezclador), todas las F.I. de FM son para 10,7Mhz.
Si estás seguro que el Transformador que has marcado está mal y si no tienes forma de conseguir uno de otra Radio de desecho, siempre hay una forma para recuperar el que hay, pero eso queda para  otro Post ya que es complicado y laborioso.

Intenta poner alguna foto para ver mejor el tipo de Bobinas. 

El Transformador de F.I. al que hago referencia suele ser de color Naranja .

Sal U2


----------



## lleonver (Dic 24, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas.

Barry, la bobina de nucleo que trae el circuito es ajustable, el diagrama no lo muestra así.
Compañeros no pude hacer algun ajuste porque el nucleo estaba partido y no giraba. Ya saque la bobina del impreso, la abri y el nucleo de ferrita estaba partido por eso no giraba, he pasado buscando una similar en otras radios pero no del tamaño pequeño de la dañada, es como la que vienen en las radios de mano.

Miguelus la bobina ajustable es de color rojo. Si no encuentro alguna en otras radios, será intentar armar una con las bobinas y condensador de tanque que saque de la dañada.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 24, 2012)

lleonver dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Barry, la bobina de nucleo que trae el circuito es ajustable, el diagrama no lo muestra así.
> Compañeros no pude hacer algun ajuste porque el nucleo estaba partido y no giraba. Ya saque la bobina del impreso, la abri y el nucleo de ferrita estaba partido por eso no giraba, he pasado buscando una similar en otras radios pero no del tamaño pequeño de la dañada, es como la que vienen en las radios de mano.
> ...



Buenas tardes de nuevo lleonver

Bien pues sigamos.

Esa Bobina, normalmente es de Color Naranja y no es por capricho, normalmente todos los fabricantes "Serios" utilizan el mismo código.
La de color Rojo es la Osciladora de la banda de AM, ten en cuenta que son dos colores muy parecidos y es fácil confundirlos si no están juntos.
Pero bueno vamos al problema que es lo importante.
Si has abierto la bobina haz lo siguiente.

Quita el nucleo o sácalo lo más posible
Monta la Bobina y suéldala en el Circuito
Ahora hay que sintonizarla, para ello lo haremos con un condensador ajustable.
Como hemos sacado el nucleo, para poder sintonizar en 10,7Mhz nos faltará capacidad, para ello suelda un pequeño Condensador ajustable entre los Pines 1 y 3 de la Bobina.
Si no localizas los Pines 1 y 3, lo puedes poner entre el Colector de Q902 y masa.
El valor de este condensador lo tendrás que averiguar por el método de prueba error pero con uno de ~ 60pF seguramente será suficiente

Al ajustar tendrás que decidir si la capacidad es suficiente.

Si localizas una Bobina compatible, no te preocupes de su tamaño, con un poco de maña la podrás acoplar.

Suerte en tu aventura. 

¡Ah! y feliz Navidad  

Sal U2


----------



## lleonver (Dic 24, 2012)

Muchas gracias Miguelius, la verdad, ya me esta pareciendo de color naranja la bobina. 
Voy a intentar la solucion que me expones, soldare la bobina con el pequeño nucleo de ferrita que tiene y creo tener un par de condensadores de 90pF.

En estas bobinas al ajustarlas lo que se hace es varias la entrada del nucleo de ferrita en la bobina, ¿variando la capacitancia se obtiene el mismo resultado?

Feliz Navidad para ti tambien


----------



## miguelus (Dic 24, 2012)

Buenas noches de nuevo.

Los circuitos Resonantes Paralelo es una Bobina en paralelo con un Condensador, puedes variar la capacidad del Condensador o la Inductancia de la bobina, la relación entra ambos valores es lo que determina la Resonancia del circuito.

Bueno, me voy a cenar que ya está la familia esperando.

Sal U2


----------



## audioretro (Dic 26, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes de nuevo lleonver
> 
> Bien pues sigamos.
> 
> ...




Que tal gente, soy nuevo en el foro y justo estaba probando un radiograbador Sharp y en modo stereo se queda mudo en la frecuencia 100.7 pero en las otras anda perfecto al igual que si lo paso a mono..   tiene algo que ver con la frec. int. que uds señalan es de 10.7 Mhz?
Gracias!!


----------

